# June 13' Official MOTM Submission Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*
All Members are eligible and encouraged to nominate a Candidate for MOTM!
Entrys must be made by 11:59:59 p.m. June 20th, 2013. 
Voting will begin June 21st, and end on June 30th 11:59:99. 
Contest winner will get the MOTM Winner title, a reserved place in "MOTM Hall of Fame and a 
$25 Code for the Badnewsracing website.

If you know a member that has made great contributions to the Forum. Show him/her some apreaction by nominating them for MOTM!!!! 

*​*Please submit a brief summary why you feel that your Candidate deserves the "MOTM Title"There will be only one submission per candidate. This will get him/her a slot in the voting thread at the end of the month.Serious submissions only Please.One submission per member per month. Past winners may enter again after 6 months from the original winning date.
Your Candidate will NOT be added to the voting thread without a submission in THIS thread.

No discussions in this thread. Just submissions. 

Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.

​**Winner of the MOTM contest will be awarded the VIP Member badge and will have an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum.*​


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Motm is back! 
Make sure you suBmit a nomination!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Angel. Because he is one smart cookie.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I nominate Iroc because purple.

On the other note, common guys we need more nominations


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I nominate IROC - Want to know why take a look at my sig! Epic idea!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I nominate Iroc because purple.
> 
> On the other note, common guys we need more nominations


I love purple, so this just makes sense. THANKS Justin!



TMcDermid said:


> I nominate IROC - Want to know why take a look at my sig! Epic idea!


I'm honored! Thank you.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I have to go with IROCZILLA, I feel like tha man with my new addition to my sig


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

+1 on iroc and to make it interesting I'd like to nominate ober. He's in every issue thread offering help/suggestions and I can't seem to be able to welcome anyone before he does.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 IROC. Sweet sigs, lots of other insight.  EcoDave is always around as well. Not sure if he just won it though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok I will ALSO nominate jnoobs. Since we all agree on iroc lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Blue Angel. Because he is one smart cookie.


Awesome - thanks man!

I'd also like to give obermd a mention - he's putting some miles on his keyboard, for sure.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok guys this is the nomination thread, not the vote thread. Iroc is nominated, now lets get some others in the pool.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

So, in summary, so far we have:

- Blue Angel
- Iroczilla
- Robby
- obermd (exempt due to past win)
- EcoDave
- Jnoobs
- XtremeRevolution


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm eligible again yet.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'm not sure I'm eligible again yet.


This^

You won in January, and therefore uneligible for re-nomination until next month. When I saw that you were nominated this ran through my mind, good to see you're humble and fair.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Please only nominate a member. Dont vote for the member. Iroc can be picked over 9000 times and still have the same chance as someone else. 

Iroc is cool though. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution, for putting up with all of us and taking good care of CruzeTalk.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

UMMM 70AARCUDA has been on here since day one and has always had great knowledge on the cruze with his detailed post involving multicolored text and his fashion for *bold *and _italic _writing


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't remember if Schiphi has won recently but if eligible my nomination is for him


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump for more submissions


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Today is the last day for nominations! Voting starts tomorrow.


----------

